# Looking to buy some well used Aristo 2 bay covered hopper cars



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Shoppin...fault.aspx


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

What !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

